# Milan: Yonghong non sarebbe il proprietario delle miniere



## admin (17 Novembre 2017)

Secondo quanto riportato dal New York Times, Yonghong Li non sarebbe il proprietario delle miniere delle quali ha rivendicato la proprietà. Dalla società di Li hanno risposto che l'acquisto di tali miniere è stato verificato da chi di dovere ma sempre secondo il NY Times tali miniere avrebbero avuto 4 proprietari negli ultimi 12 mesi e senza passaggio di denaro


----------



## krull (17 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal New York Times, Yonghong Li non sarebbe il proprietario delle miniere delle quali ha rivendicato la proprietà. Dalla società di Li hanno risposto che l'acquisto di tali miniere è stato verificato da chi di dovere ma sempre secondo il NY Times *tali miniere avrebbero avuto 4 proprietari negli ultimi 12 mesi e senza passaggio di denaro*





Alla faccia della finanza strutturata...


----------



## Black (17 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal New York Times, Yonghong Li non sarebbe il proprietario delle miniere delle quali ha rivendicato la proprietà. Dalla società di Li hanno risposto che l'acquisto di tali miniere è stato verificato da chi di dovere ma sempre secondo il NY Times tali miniere avrebbero avuto 4 proprietari negli ultimi 12 mesi e senza passaggio di denaro



e quindi Elliot sulla base di quali garanzie ha concesso il prestito?


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Novembre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> e quindi Elliot sulla base di quali garanzie ha concesso il prestito?



Ma infatti, non mi pare proprio che il primo istituto al mondo abbia prestato mezzo miliardo di dollari ad uno che " non è proprietario di niente ". 

E sicuramente non parliamo degli ultimi pirla arrivati.


----------



## Roccoro (17 Novembre 2017)

Se questo qui non ha un soldo è stato un pazzo ad indebitarsi di questa maniera senza che sia stato obbligato. Io continuo a pensare che ci sia qualcun'altro dietro Li, mi sembra molto strano...


----------



## Therealsalva (17 Novembre 2017)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Se questo qui non ha un soldo è stato un pazzo ad indebitarsi di questa maniera senza che sia stato obbligato. Io continuo a pensare che ci sia qualcun'altro dietro Li, mi sembra molto strano...



Se è pazzo lui, però, sono ancora più pazzi quelli che gli hanno dato i soldi


----------



## Roccoro (17 Novembre 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Se è pazzo lui, però, sono ancora più pazzi quelli che gli hanno dato i soldi



È per questo, in questo momento non si capisce proprio nulla e spero solo che la faccenda si risolva tutta per il meglio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Novembre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> e quindi Elliot sulla base di quali garanzie ha concesso il prestito?



Nessuna, Li è un prestanome

Il Milan è mio, faccio l'operaio e mi faccio prestare tutto, va di moda così


----------



## goleador 70 (17 Novembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Nessuna, Li è un prestanome
> 
> Il Milan è mio, faccio l'operaio e mi faccio prestare tutto, va di moda così



Ma è' evidente non ci vuole la scienza

È' semplicemente un prestanome che nasconde chi non vuole apparire

E Fassone continua sempre a parlare di INVESTITORI


----------



## Aron (17 Novembre 2017)

Queste cose fanno male all'ambiente. 

Ci vuole un assetto chiaro e potente.
Dalla proprietà alla società all'allenatore ai giocatori, è necessaria una piramide solida, imponente e ben strutturata.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal New York Times, Yonghong Li non sarebbe il proprietario delle miniere delle quali ha rivendicato la proprietà. Dalla società di Li hanno risposto che l'acquisto di tali miniere è stato verificato da chi di dovere ma sempre secondo il NY Times tali miniere avrebbero avuto 4 proprietari negli ultimi 12 mesi e senza passaggio di denaro



Sulla proprietà aleggia da sempre un velo di mistero, ma queste notizie sono anche più confuse 
Certo la fonte è molto autorevole... vedremo se e quando verrà mai fatta chiarezza.

La mia impressione è che dietro a Li ci sia qualcun altro che intende restare anonimo. Impressione che penso sia condivisa da tanti.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (17 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal New York Times, Yonghong Li non sarebbe il proprietario delle miniere delle quali ha rivendicato la proprietà. Dalla società di Li hanno risposto che l'acquisto di tali miniere è stato verificato da chi di dovere ma sempre secondo il NY Times tali miniere avrebbero avuto 4 proprietari negli ultimi 12 mesi e senza passaggio di denaro



Ancora c'è chi pensa non sia un prestanome di passaggio? O anche il NY Times fa parte del complotto anti-Milan?


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2017)

Quanto è divertente leggere di persone che criticano e sbeffeggiano il nostro presidente 

A lui hanno prestato 400 milioni di euro, andateci voi.. secondo me vi prestano forse 40.000 euro  (me compreso)


----------



## Black (17 Novembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ma è' evidente non ci vuole la scienza
> 
> È' semplicemente un prestanome che nasconde chi non vuole apparire
> 
> E Fassone continua sempre a parlare di INVESTITORI



eh ma sarebbe anche ora di sapere chi c'è dietro (se è vero che non c'è solo Li). Non so voi, ma io sono arcistufo di queste storielle


----------



## goleador 70 (17 Novembre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> eh ma sarebbe anche ora di sapere chi c'è dietro (se è vero che non c'è solo Li). Non so voi, ma io sono arcistufo di queste storielle


Se non vuole apparire e ha mandato un prestanome possiamo scordarci di sapere chi sia..mettiti l'anima in pace


----------



## claudiop77 (17 Novembre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> eh ma sarebbe anche ora di sapere chi c'è dietro (se è vero che non c'è solo Li). Non so voi, ma io sono arcistufo di queste storielle



A me basta ci siano i soldi e la progettualità, poi il padrone può anche essere l'uomo invisibile.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal New York Times, Yonghong Li non sarebbe il proprietario delle miniere delle quali ha rivendicato la proprietà. Dalla società di Li hanno risposto che l'acquisto di tali miniere è stato verificato da chi di dovere ma sempre secondo il NY Times tali miniere avrebbero avuto 4 proprietari negli ultimi 12 mesi e senza passaggio di denaro



Vai a sapere cosa c'è dietro 

Talmente tutto assurdo che quasi sembra davvero ci sia il nano.

Ma sarebbe cosi pazzesco che non posso crederci.

Da film tutto comunque. Machissenefrega


----------



## Ivan lancini (17 Novembre 2017)

la Cina è un mondo immenso che neanche il New York Times nn conosce a pieno vero si parla del quotidiano più venduto al mondo ma sulla finanza do più parere a bloomberg cmq detto questo nn sono nessuno per smentire o affermare quindi stiamo tutti ad orecchie aperte per seguire il teatrino.....come tutti i milanisti spererebbero....ma se ce uno dietro perché nn riusciva ripianare il debito con Eliot o meglio perché abbiamo fatto il debito con Eliot???
oppure se yonghong li nn ha nessuno dietro come ha fatto a comprare il Milan?? e fare una campagna acquisti da 200 mln? e quasi 750 mln di investimento per comprare il Milan???sè è un finanziatore che vuole guadagnare soldi perché proprio prendere una società sportiva dove il suo acquisto ammonta più di 5 volte il suo patrimonio??adesso yonghong li come sta vivendo a pane e acqua??? penso proprio di no quindi quale il punto????
chi è davvero yonghong li?


----------



## Marilson (17 Novembre 2017)

quindi rinvieranno il closing anche stavolta?


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal New York Times, Yonghong Li non sarebbe il proprietario delle miniere delle quali ha rivendicato la proprietà. Dalla società di Li hanno risposto che l'acquisto di tali miniere è stato verificato da chi di dovere ma sempre secondo il NY Times tali miniere avrebbero avuto 4 proprietari negli ultimi 12 mesi e senza passaggio di denaro



Complotto anche del NY Times. Ce l'hanno tutti con noi


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, non mi pare proprio che il primo istituto al mondo abbia prestato mezzo miliardo di dollari ad uno che " non è proprietario di niente ".
> 
> E sicuramente non parliamo degli ultimi pirla arrivati.



primo istituto al mondo? non mi pare sia così.
Comunque ma chi lo ha detto che i soldi prestati siano a Li?? Ufficialmente il prestito è stato fatto alla Rossoneri Lux e all'Ac Milan. Sveglia ragazzi...


----------



## Djici (17 Novembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Complotto anche del NY Times. Ce l'hanno tutti con noi



C'é l hanno con noi perché ci temono. NYT chiaramente interista


----------



## krull (17 Novembre 2017)

Ragazzi ma possibile che non vi preoccupa il fatto che siam9 in mano al nulla? Non vi preoccupa che questo é scomparso e che non risponde a nulla e lo stesso Fassone non fa altro che rispondere a domande concordate senza il minimo contradditorio e dicendo sempre una verità a merá e cambiando spesso versione su diverse cose? Ma come fate a non capire che qui stanno tirando su un teatrino davvero patetico e che porta tutto nella stessa direzione che tutti sappiamo ma facciamo finta di non sapere? Ragazzi qui il Times dice pure che hanno arrestato il fratello e il padre di sto cartonato. Incredibile questa corsa all'accusa di complotto.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (17 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma possibile che non vi preoccupa il fatto che siam9 in mano al nulla? Non vi preoccupa che questo é scomparso e che non risponde a nulla e lo stesso Fassone non fa altro che rispondere a domande concordate senza il minimo contradditorio e dicendo sempre una verità a merá e cambiando spesso versione su diverse cose? Ma come fate a non capire che qui stanno tirando su un teatrino davvero patetico e che porta tutto nella stessa direzione che tutti sappiamo ma facciamo finta di non sapere? Ragazzi qui il Times dice pure che hanno arrestato il fratello e il padre di sto cartonato. Incredibile questa corsa all'accusa di complotto.



Per quel che mi riguarda è stato sempre evidente che sto tizio fosse il prestanome di qualcuno. Spero non lo sia di chi molti temono...non credo sia proprio lui, avrebbe troppi svantaggi nel farlo. Certo, non posso escluderlo al 100%.


----------



## krull (17 Novembre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Per quel che mi riguarda è stato sempre evidente che sto tizio fosse il prestanome di qualcuno. Spero non lo sia di chi molti temono...non credo sia proprio lui, avrebbe troppi svantaggi nel farlo. Certo, non posso escluderlo al 100%.



Si ma qua si perde di vista un concetto. Le garanzie. Per il prestito di Elliott parte Milan la garanzia é il Milan stesso. Per la parte di debito di Li la garanzia é Rossoneri Lux e le sue controllate. Rossoneri Lux chi controlla? Il Milan. Quindi la garanzia anche qui é il Milan. Quindi questo può anche essere un prestanome ma le garanzie non le sta mettendo comunque nessuno. La garanzia é sempre il Milan stesso.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Si ma qua si perde di vista un concetto. Le garanzie. Per il prestito di Elliott parte Milan la garanzia é il Milan stesso. Per la parte di debito di Li la garanzia é Rossoneri Lux e le sue controllate. Rossoneri Lux chi controlla? Il Milan. Quindi la garanzia anche qui é il Milan. Quindi questo può anche essere un prestanome ma le garanzie non le sta mettendo comunque nessuno. La garanzia é sempre il Milan stesso.



si ma chiediti perché chi presta soldi è un fondo e non una banca.


----------



## krull (17 Novembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si ma chiediti perché chi presta soldi è un fondo e non una banca.



Speculazione.


----------



## DEJAN75 (17 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Si ma qua si perde di vista un concetto. Le garanzie. Per il prestito di Elliott parte Milan la garanzia é il Milan stesso. Per la parte di debito di Li la garanzia é Rossoneri Lux e le sue controllate. Rossoneri Lux chi controlla? Il Milan. Quindi la garanzia anche qui é il Milan. Quindi questo può anche essere un prestanome ma le garanzie non le sta mettendo comunque nessuno. La garanzia é sempre il Milan stesso.



Sì ma con sono sempre i 100 Pippi di huarong dalle vergini e c è un certo Lu Bo di haixia capital nel cda, che molti tendono a dimenticare..cosa c è sotto ? Forse non lo sapremo mai.. se si chiamano scatole cinesi cè un motivo....sono a prova di guardia di finanza ed Interpol... sta a vedere che le decodificano i giornalisti


----------



## Ruuddil23 (17 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Si ma qua si perde di vista un concetto. Le garanzie. Per il prestito di Elliott parte Milan la garanzia é il Milan stesso. Per la parte di debito di Li la garanzia é Rossoneri Lux e le sue controllate. Rossoneri Lux chi controlla? Il Milan. Quindi la garanzia anche qui é il Milan. Quindi questo può anche essere un prestanome ma le garanzie non le sta mettendo comunque nessuno. La garanzia é sempre il Milan stesso.



Ah ma questo lo condivido in pieno. Infatti non capisco chi scinde i due debiti come se il Milan c'entrasse solo in uno dei due. La garanzia è sempre il Milan, su questo non ci piove. Quindi o c'è qualcuno dietro Li o entrano soci o si finisce in mano alle banche, che non significa fallimento ma ovviamente un grande Milan non so quando lo rivedremmo a quel punto.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Speculazione.



Tecnicamente ti darei ragione, ma la speculazione in questo caso è minima per loro, l'unico vero vantaggio sarebbe stato prendersi il Milan e poi rivenderlo a più di 300 mln. Per cui partendo dal presupposto che come ci hanno detto era una cosa quasi impossibile ed Elliott lo sapeva, questa speculazione sarebbe di circa 80 mln di euro, briciole per loro. 
Comunque sarebbe opportuno tradurre tutto l'articolo del NY Times, fa tanti nomi anche di aziende legate a Li.


----------



## krull (17 Novembre 2017)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> Sì ma con sono sempre i 100 Pippi di huarong dalle vergini e c è un certo Lu Bo di haixia capital nel cda, che molti tendono a dimenticare..cosa c è sotto ? Forse non lo sapremo mai.. se si chiamano scatole cinesi cè un motivo....sono a prova di guardia di finanza ed Interpol... sta a vedere che le decodificano i giornalisti


Ma basta su. É un CREDITORE Haixia. Né più né meno che Elliott. Perché pensi che stiano cercando si rifinanziare? Perché ci ha comprati lo stato cinese? Nell'ultimo CDA sai quanti cinesi erano presenti? 0.0.0.0. Ragazzi non potete non rendervene conto. E voglio proprio vedere quanto riusciranno a rifinanziare dopo questa notizia. Che OVVIAMENTE non esce a caso e dal nulla.


----------



## krull (17 Novembre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ah ma questo lo condivido in pieno. Infatti non capisco chi scinde i due debiti come se il Milan c'entrasse solo in uno dei due. La garanzia è sempre il Milan, su questo non ci piove. Quindi o c'è qualcuno dietro Li o entrano soci o si finisce in mano alle banche, che non significa fallimento ma ovviamente un grande Milan non so quando lo rivedremmo a quel punto.


Ma MAGARI fossero banche. Sono fondi. Sono sciacalli, speculatori.


----------



## krull (17 Novembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente ti darei ragione, ma la speculazione in questo caso è minima per loro, l'unico vero vantaggio sarebbe stato prendersi il Milan e poi rivenderlo a più di 300 mln. Per cui partendo dal presupposto che come ci hanno detto era una cosa quasi impossibile ed Elliott lo sapeva, questa speculazione sarebbe di circa 80 mln di euro, briciole per loro.
> Comunque sarebbe opportuno tradurre tutto l'articolo del NY Times, fa tanti nomi anche di aziende legate a Li.



Si tira in mezzo un sacco di situazioni, al di lá di tutto non é Fassone che deve rispondere qui. E certamente non con un altro patetico #AskFassone

Ps é vero che la speculazione sarebbe minima ma c'é anche la visibilità che dá il Milan ad Elliott da non sottovalutare. Praticamente ormai quando si parla di Milan si parla di Elliott. Pubblicità poderosa.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (17 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ma MAGARI fossero banche. Sono fondi. Sono sciacalli, speculatori.



Giusto, banche nell'ipotesi più "ottimistica". Sai cosa mi inquieta un po'? Che i canali tradizionali di rifinanziamento, quelli per intenderci usati da altri club, Goldman Sachs e Merryl Lynch, abbiano rifiutato. E questi non sono gli ultimi arrivati, anzi.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Novembre 2017)

Il fatto che Yong Hong li non sia manco il proprietario delle miniere avvalora ancor più la tesi che sia il prestanome di qualcuno che al momento o per sempre non vuole o non può uscire allo scoperto.

La chiave di volta è la signora cinese. &#55357;&#56832;
Quella che un paio di volte è stata beccata con Silvio... 
E non fa la massaggiatrice.


----------



## krull (17 Novembre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Giusto, banche nell'ipotesi più "ottimistica". Sai cosa mi inquieta un po'? Che i canali tradizionali di rifinanziamento, quelli per intenderci usati da altri club, Goldman Sachs e Merryl Lynch, abbiano rifiutato. E questi non sono gli ultimi arrivati, anzi.



Si. Più che altro hanno fatto una pernacchia sulla richiesta di discussione univoca del debito. Da tutte le notizie emerge che il debito del Milan era facilmente rifinanziabile mentre quello di Rossineri Lux no proprio perché servivano garanzie diverse da quelle fornite fino adesso che, come detto, piaccia o meno sono il Milan stesso. Non a caso come garanzia del debito da rifinanziare sembra che propongano i diritti tv ed altri contratti. Bello schifo.


----------



## Gunnar67 (17 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal New York Times, Yonghong Li non sarebbe il proprietario delle miniere delle quali ha rivendicato la proprietà. Dalla società di Li hanno risposto che l'acquisto di tali miniere è stato verificato da chi di dovere ma sempre secondo il NY Times tali miniere avrebbero avuto 4 proprietari negli ultimi 12 mesi e senza passaggio di denaro



Ovviamente uno come Berlusconi non poteva vendere a un personaggio cristallino. Chissà che melma c'era nei conti del Milan: la società andava venduta offshore a gente senza troppi scrupoli. Non sapremo mai chi possiede e possiederà realmente il Milan. Del resto nessuno si chiede chi ci sia dietro decine di marchi e loghi di infinite multinazionali nel mondo. Quello che fa ridere sono quelli che pensano che il non sapere da dove arrivano i soldi sia garanzia di fallimento. E' vero esattamente il contrario.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Novembre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Giusto, banche nell'ipotesi più "ottimistica". Sai cosa mi inquieta un po'? Che i canali tradizionali di rifinanziamento, quelli per intenderci usati da altri club, Goldman Sachs e Merryl Lynch, abbiano rifiutato. E questi non sono gli ultimi arrivati, anzi.



è tutto collegato. Sono obbligati ad affidarsi ai fondi!


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Novembre 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Il fatto che Yong Hong li non sia manco il proprietario delle miniere avvalora ancor più la tesi che sia il prestanome di qualcuno che al momento o per sempre non vuole o non può uscire allo scoperto.
> 
> La chiave di volta è la signora cinese. ��
> Quella che un paio di volte è stata beccata con Silvio...
> E non fa la massaggiatrice.



ovvero?


----------



## DEJAN75 (17 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ma basta su. É un CREDITORE Haixia. Né più né meno che Elliott. Perché pensi che stiano cercando si rifinanziare? Perché ci ha comprati lo stato cinese? Nell'ultimo CDA sai quanti cinesi erano presenti? 0.0.0.0. Ragazzi non potete non rendervene conto. E voglio proprio vedere quanto riusciranno a rifinanziare dopo questa notizia. Che OVVIAMENTE non esce a caso e dal nulla.



Ma basta che ? 
quindi haixia capital presta soldi ad un disgraziato che non c'ha manco le miniere..
quindi Huarong fa arrivare dalle Vergini altri 100 milioni sempre al disgraziato di prima ...
quindi qualcun'altro (il disgraziato i soldi non li ha..) gli ha dato altri 100 milioni per arrivare al closing....

poi vieni a scoprire che le miniere che doveva possedere il disgraziato hanno cambiato 4 propietari un un anno , con 2 passaggi a zero euro  e uno di questi "proprietari" manco risulta all'anagrafe  

Chiamala finanza strutturata, chiamale scatole cinesi, ma mi pare EVIDENTE anche ad un fesso.... che c'e' un soggetto (o piu soggetti) che sta usando il fantoccio di Yonghong li come schermatura...

se non partiamo da questo concetto e' finita..


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Novembre 2017)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> Ma basta che ?
> quindi haixia capital presta soldi ad un disgraziato che non c'ha manco le miniere..
> quindi Huarong fa arrivare dalle Vergini altri 100 milioni sempre al disgraziato di prima ...
> quindi qualcun'altro (il disgraziato i soldi non li ha..) gli ha dato altri 100 milioni per arrivare al closing....
> ...



ancora Huarong?? ancora??era un prestito. Bon. E' stato pure saldato.


----------



## krull (17 Novembre 2017)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> Ma basta che ?
> quindi haixia capital presta soldi ad un disgraziato che non c'ha manco le miniere..
> quindi Huarong fa arrivare dalle Vergini altri 100 milioni sempre al disgraziato di prima ...
> quindi qualcun'altro (il disgraziato i soldi non li ha..) gli ha dato altri 100 milioni per arrivare al closing....
> ...



Ma parti dal concetto che sono investitori che hanno messo una parte MINORITARIA di soldi nel closing con la speranza di guadagnarci....perché poi tempo fa Biasin uscì con un indiscrezione sul fatto che il PCC potrebbe chiedere ad Haixia e Huarong di far rientrare il capitale investito. Mi spiego, se davvero fossero loro a pilotare tutto che convenienza avrebbero a rischiare di finire in mano ad Elliott o nel vedere una richiesta di rifinanziamento che porterebbe il debito COMPLESSIVO intorno ai 400 milioni? Non avrebbero nessunissimo convenienza. E ribadisco che Nell'ultimo CDA non c'era nemmeno 1 occhio a mandorla. Ma nemmeno in foto


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Novembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ovvero?



Bha ovviamente la ho sparata... 
Ma comunque la fantomatica "signora cinese" che attualmente nessuno ancora sia chi sia e ripresa dalle telecamere aveva effettuato un paio di incontri col Berlusca... 
Chissà magari era l ambasciatrice del potente dio cinese che ci ha comprato ed ora è Nell ombra.. 

Si fantastica eh.....?!!


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ma parti dal concetto che sono investitori che hanno messo una parte MINORITARIA di soldi nel closing con la speranza di guadagnarci....perché poi tempo fa Biasin uscì con un indiscrezione sul fatto che il PCC potrebbe chiedere ad Haixia e Huarong di far rientrare il capitale investito. Mi spiego, se davvero fossero loro a pilotare tutto che convenienza avrebbero a rischiare di finire in mano ad Elliott o nel vedere una richiesta di rifinanziamento che porterebbe il debito COMPLESSIVO intorno ai 400 milioni? Non avrebbero nessunissimo convenienza. E ribadisco che Nell'ultimo CDA non c'era nemmeno 1 occhio a mandorla. Ma nemmeno in foto



se ci fossero stati REALMENTE loro dietro tutto, avrebbero potuto prendere il posto di Elliott, finanziando LORO il debito e in un secondo momento qualora ci fossero meno problemi governativi, investire sotto forma di equity, partendo da quei prestiti. Il punto è che sono tutte scatole cinesi schermate che fanno a capo a paradisi fiscali. Ergo chi c'è dietro tutto non vuole apparire al momento.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ma parti dal concetto che sono investitori che hanno messo una parte MINORITARIA di soldi nel closing con la speranza di guadagnarci....perché poi tempo fa Biasin uscì con un indiscrezione sul fatto che il PCC potrebbe chiedere ad Haixia e Huarong di far rientrare il capitale investito. Mi spiego, se davvero fossero loro a pilotare tutto che convenienza avrebbero a rischiare di finire in mano ad Elliott o nel vedere una richiesta di rifinanziamento che porterebbe il debito COMPLESSIVO intorno ai 400 milioni? Non avrebbero nessunissimo convenienza. E ribadisco che Nell'ultimo CDA non c'era nemmeno 1 occhio a mandorla. Ma nemmeno in foto



È scritto un tutti i manuali... 
Se vuoi nascondere qualcosa a qualcuno devi mettergliela proprio sotto il naso...


----------



## krull (17 Novembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se ci fossero stati REALMENTE loro dietro tutto, avrebbero potuto prendere il posto di Elliott, finanziando LORO il debito e in un secondo momento qualora ci fossero meno problemi governativi, investire sotto forma di equity, partendo da quei prestiti. Il punto è che sono tutte scatole cinesi schermate che fanno a capo a paradisi fiscali. Ergo chi c'è dietro tutto non vuole apparire al momento.



Apparirá al momento opportuno (per lui). Momento opportuno che penso sarà, guardacaso, in primavera.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Apparirá al momento opportuno (per lui). Momento opportuno che penso sarà, guardacaso, in primavera.


----------



## krull (17 Novembre 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> È scritto un tutti i manuali...
> Se vuoi nascondere qualcosa a qualcuno devi mettergliela proprio sotto il naso...


Ma dai, questo è una speranza. Logicamente parlando questo é assurdo.


----------



## vanbasten (17 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal New York Times, Yonghong Li non sarebbe il proprietario delle miniere delle quali ha rivendicato la proprietà. Dalla società di Li hanno risposto che l'acquisto di tali miniere è stato verificato da chi di dovere ma sempre secondo il NY Times tali miniere avrebbero avuto 4 proprietari negli ultimi 12 mesi e senza passaggio di denaro



per me l'importante e che gli investitori abbiano fiducia in lui è cosi è. Tanto miniere o non miniere i soldi non li mette lui.


----------



## krull (17 Novembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se ci fossero stati REALMENTE loro dietro tutto, avrebbero potuto prendere il posto di Elliott, finanziando LORO il debito e in un secondo momento qualora ci fossero meno problemi governativi, investire sotto forma di equity, partendo da quei prestiti. Il punto è che sono tutte scatole cinesi schermate che fanno a capo a paradisi fiscali. Ergo chi c'è dietro tutto non vuole apparire al momento.



Si. Come detto sopra non ha senso rischiare di finire ad Elliott o vedere un rifinanziamento che appesantisce il debito se realmente si é interessati. Non ha semplicemente senso.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ma dai, questo è una speranza. Logicamente parlando questo é assurdo.



Potrebbe anche essere che stanno aspettando lo sblocco di alcuni finanziamenti da parte del partito cinese...

Sta di fatto che e qua non si scappa... Che non si riesce a cavare un ragno dal buco


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Novembre 2017)

il giornalista americano che ha scritto l'articolo ha postato su twitter le foto degli uffici abbandonati che in teoria erano di una società legata a Li. Tutto molto inquietante comunque.


----------



## krull (17 Novembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> il giornalista americano che ha scritto l'articolo ha postato su twitter le foto degli uffici abbandonati che in teoria erano di una società legata a Li. Tutto molto inquietante comunque.



Vermi nei cestini, computer senza HDD. Madonna...


----------



## babsodiolinter (17 Novembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> il giornalista americano che ha scritto l'articolo ha postato su twitter le foto degli uffici abbandonati che in teoria erano di una società legata a Li. Tutto molto inquietante comunque.



Infatti la cosa meno preoccupante é proprio le miniere....
Mah!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Novembre 2017)

Che dio ci aiuti...


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma possibile che non vi preoccupa il fatto che siam9 in mano al nulla? Non vi preoccupa che questo é scomparso e che non risponde a nulla e lo stesso Fassone non fa altro che rispondere a domande concordate senza il minimo contradditorio e dicendo sempre una verità a merá e cambiando spesso versione su diverse cose? Ma come fate a non capire che qui stanno tirando su un teatrino davvero patetico e che porta tutto nella stessa direzione che tutti sappiamo ma facciamo finta di non sapere? Ragazzi qui il Times dice pure che hanno arrestato il fratello e il padre di sto cartonato. Incredibile questa corsa all'accusa di complotto.



Paura di cosa esattamente?

Di uno che ha appena sganciato un miliardo per prenderci? chi è? Robin Hood??

suvvia...state tranquilli e rilassati.. vedrete che tutto andrà per il meglio.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Novembre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Paura di cosa esattamente?
> 
> Di uno che ha appena sganciato un miliardo per prenderci? chi è? Robin Hood??
> 
> suvvia...state tranquilli e rilassati.. vedrete che tutto andrà per il meglio.



ma 1 mld dove...potrei impazzire.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma 1 mld dove...potrei impazzire.



Ovvio che non l' ha tirato fuori cash..chi mai al mondo lo farebbe?

Ma senti, io non avrei potuto prendere il Milan, tu avresti potuto?

Ecco, quindi i pezzenti siamo io e te  .. non lui.

State tranquilli, ripeto. Non morirà nessuno... che ti cambia andare in paranoia? 

Non arriverà mai lo sceicco da noi.. quindi questa è l'unica maniera per cercare di far rinascere il Milan.

Non preoccupiamoci di debiti ecc.... stiamo scialli e rilassati


----------



## krull (17 Novembre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Paura di cosa esattamente?
> 
> Di uno che ha appena sganciato un miliardo per prenderci? chi è? Robin Hood??
> 
> suvvia...state tranquilli e rilassati.. vedrete che tutto andrà per il meglio.



Delirio puro. Se n'è discusso fino alla nausea, assurdo andare ancora in giro a dire che Li ha investito un miliardo. Davvero assurdo. Poi non lamentiamoci se ci piglia mezzo mondo per il culo quando ci prendiamo in giro da soli


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Delirio puro. Se n'è discusso fino alla nausea, assurdo andare ancora in giro a dire che Li ha investito un miliardo. Davvero assurdo. Poi non lamentiamoci se ci piglia mezzo mondo per il culo quando ci prendiamo in giro da soli



ma ho scritto sopra, diamine almeno leggere il messaggio prima di schizzare 

Smettiamola di fasciarci la testa prima di romperla.

Stiamo ai *FATTI*


----------



## goleador 70 (17 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ma basta su. É un CREDITORE Haixia. Né più né meno che Elliott. Perché pensi che stiano cercando si rifinanziare? Perché ci ha comprati lo stato cinese? Nell'ultimo CDA sai quanti cinesi erano presenti? 0.0.0.0. Ragazzi non potete non rendervene conto. E voglio proprio vedere quanto riusciranno a rifinanziare dopo questa notizia. Che OVVIAMENTE non esce a caso e dal nulla.


Haixia creditore LOL


----------



## krull (17 Novembre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ovvio che non l' ha tirato fuori cash..chi mai al mondo lo farebbe?
> 
> Ma senti, io non avrei potuto prendere il Milan, tu avresti potuto?
> 
> ...



Io non capisco se tu lo fai apposta o davvero non lo capisci. Li non ha dato nessuna garanzia a nessuno. La garanzia di TUTTA l'operazione é il Milan stesso. Ancora non si sa da dove Li ha preso i soldi (pochi) che ha messo nel closing ma un idea ce la siamo fatta soprattutto dall'articolo completo del Times di oggi. Tu dici di stare scialli. Perché? É una piramide. 
1 proprietà 
2 società 
3 staff
4 giocatori
5 tifosi
Se manca il punto 1 come soli può pensate che il progetto sia sostenuto solo dagli altri? Pensi che i top o gli sponsor si interessino ad una squadra con una proprietà (PROPRIETÁ non SOCIETÀ) inesistente e con derive inquietanti a livello legale (fratello e padre carcerati eccetera)? Continuiamo a prenderci in giro da soli.


----------



## krull (17 Novembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Haixia creditore LOL



Ci ha comprati lo stato cinese hai ragione.


----------



## goleador 70 (17 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ci ha comprati lo stato cinese hai ragione.



Cambia disco che hai intasato il Forum


----------



## Mic (17 Novembre 2017)

fa un po' paura la cosa dai, io ho creduto per un periodo alla storia del complotto poi però ragionando a mente lucida mi son detto che in minima parte ci può stare ma in questo modo vuole dire che qualcosa non torna realmente.


----------



## krull (17 Novembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Cambia disco che hai intasato il Forum



Scusa non sapevo che tu rilasciassi patenti da forumisti.


----------



## Milanlove (17 Novembre 2017)

Io sinceramente non so che fine farà Fassone, ci sta mettendo troppo la faccia in questa vicenda. Anche se è vero che praticamente nelle sue dichiarazioni non è mai esistito un contraddittorio (anche perchè mica il medico obbliga a farlo), è l'unico che parla, è l'unico che appunto ci mette la faccia con itifosi. Mah, non capisco a che pro stia addossando tutto su di se. Alla fine, se le cose non andranno bene, è con lui che ce la prenderemo, mica con cinesi invisibili ed irraggiungibili.
Capivo Galliani perchè comunque Berlusconi gli ha dato talmente tanti soldi e potere in 30 anni di milan che era comunque doveroso negli ultimi anni prendersi anche qualche insulto magari indirizzato al suo datore di lavoro, ma Fassone no, chi glielo fa fare? boh


----------



## krull (17 Novembre 2017)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente non so che fine farà Fassone, ci sta mettendo troppo la faccia in questa vicenda. Anche se è vero che praticamente nelle sue dichiarazioni non è mai esistito un contraddittorio (anche perchè mica il medico obbliga a farlo), è l'unico che parla, è l'unico che appunto ci mette la faccia con itifosi. Mah, non capisco a che pro stia addossando tutto su di se. Alla fine, se le cose non andranno bene, è con lui che ce la prenderemo, mica con cinesi invisibili ed irraggiungibili.
> Capivo Galliani perchè comunque Berlusconi gli ha dato talmente tanti soldi e potere in 30 anni di milan che era comunque doveroso negli ultimi anni prendersi anche qualche insulto magari indirizzato al suo datore di lavoro, ma Fassone no, chi glielo fa fare? boh



É pagato. E immagino anche bene. Bisogna capire chi lo ha messo Li. E dubito fortemente sia Y. Li.


----------



## Milanlove (17 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> É pagato. E immagino anche bene. Bisogna capire chi lo ha messo Li. E dubito fortemente sia Y. Li.



cioè?


----------



## Garrincha (17 Novembre 2017)

Non vorrei che il burattino sia invece il burattinaio, a detta delle parti la trattativa stava saltando quando Fassone ha trovato Elliott, ma può una tale operazione essere salvata da un dipendente? Li non poteva pensare/trovare Elliott o chi per lui da solo invece di farsi salvare all'ultimo momento da uno che è anche un "esterno"?


È Li che ha trovato Fassone o è stato Fassone con ottimi agganci in oriente grazie all'esperienza interista ad aver trovato uno speculatore allettato dai ricavi futuri che lo appoggiasse finanziariamente?


----------



## goleador 70 (17 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Scusa non sapevo che tu rilasciassi patenti da forumisti.



Non è che se non la penso come te allora credo che ci ha comprato lo stato cinese come stai sempre a dire

Ma poi sta fissa che Haixia sia un creditore e' una certezza tua e soltanto tua, il che non vuol dire che sia la verità assoluta, tra l'altro era presente nel contratto preliminare e Fassone parla sempre di investitori al Plurale..


----------



## krull (17 Novembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Non è che se non la penso come te allora credo che ci ha comprato lo stato cinese come stai sempre a dire
> 
> Ma poi sta fissa che Haixia sia un creditore e' una certezza tua e soltanto tua, il che non vuol dire che sia la verità assoluta, tra l'altro era presente nel contratto preliminare e Fassone parla sempre di investitori al Plurale..



Chiedi a Biasin. Che non fa comodo solo quando parlava bene della proprietà.


----------



## goleador 70 (17 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Chiedi a Biasin. Che non fa comodo solo quando parlava bene della proprietà.



Si..ora gli telefono al Guru Biasin


----------



## krull (17 Novembre 2017)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> cioè?



Una delle domande "storiche" che circolano e che sono state poste durante l' #askFassone é proprio come abbia fatto Li a conoscere Fassone, come é successo e perché. Nessuna risposta. Durante la chat se né saltato fuori con un "Han Li é un grande appassionato di calcio" Han Li. Un signor nessuno. Uno che non ha fatto nemmeno un apparizione sul palco della presentazione di Milan China nonostante figuri a livello di organigramma come il primo responsabile di quel progetto. Uno che non rilascia mezza dichiarazione mai (ma Y. Li è pure peggio). E la storiella che "i cinesi non sono mediatici" é ridicola. In soldoni la discussione del prestito con Elliott sia parte Milan che parte Li viene fatta da Fassone. Idem per il rifinanziamento. Mi chiedo, perché? Perchè Fassone deve occuparsi di un prestito al suo Presidente? Te lo vedi Galliani che discute di un prestito per Berlusconi? Come si sono conosciuti e dove?


----------



## krull (17 Novembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Si..ora gli telefono al Guru Biasin



Non fai nemmeno lo sforzo di ragionarci. Io voglio capire. Tu sai a che titolo Haixia é dentro? Se lo è ancora, visto che Nell'ultimo CDA non era presente. Huarong invece é liquidata nella sua posizione. Come credi comunque, nessun problema


----------



## goleador 70 (17 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Non fai nemmeno lo sforzo di ragionarci. Io voglio capire. Tu sai a che titolo Haixia é dentro? Se lo è ancora, visto che Nell'ultimo CDA non era presente. Huarong invece é liquidata nella sua posizione. Come credi comunque, nessun problema



Io non lo so a che titolo Haixia e' dentro ma allo stesso modo non lo sai neanche tu..
Per ora lo sanno solo i diretti interessati ma faccio fatica a credere che un fondo come Haixia, che veniva citato appunto nel contratto preliminare dell'acquisto del Milan, sia solo un creditore..faccio proprio fatica a crederlo 
Anzi mi risulta impossibile


----------



## krull (17 Novembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Io non lo so a che titolo Haixia e' dentro ma allo stesso modo non lo sai neanche tu..
> Per ora lo sanno solo i diretti interessati ma faccio fatica a credere che un fondo come Haixia, che veniva citato appunto nel contratto preliminare dell'acquisto del Milan, sia solo un creditore..faccio proprio fatica a crederlo
> Anzi mi risulta impossibile



Perfetto, ovviamente parliamo di opinioni mie e tue basate su notizie che giustamente ognuno interpreta come meglio crede. Ma mi faccio una domanda. Premessa: se per caso non dovesse riuscire il rifinanziamento finiremo nelle mani di Elliott. Questo è un fatto direi oggettivo. Da qui la domanda; perchè Haixia in questo non avrebbe nessun potere se fosse un socio? Oltretutto un socio ben piú "piazzato" economicamente rispetto a Y. Li. Per me la risposta é solo una. Non è un socio.


----------



## goleador 70 (17 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Perfetto, ovviamente parliamo di opinioni mie e tue basate su notizie che giustamente ognuno interpreta come meglio crede. Ma mi faccio una domanda. Premessa: se per caso non dovesse riuscire il rifinanziamento finiremo nelle mani di Elliott. Questo è un fatto direi oggettivo. Da qui la domanda; perchè Haixia in questo non avrebbe nessun potere se fosse un socio? Oltretutto un socio ben piú "piazzato" economicamente rispetto a Y. Li. Per me la risposta é solo una. Non è un socio.



Per me la risposta è sempre la solita:
Non possono uscire grosse cifre dalla Cina..quindi Haixia non può far uscire 300 milioni per saldare il debito con Elliott, anche perché abbiamo visto che casino c'è stato col closing per fare uscire soldi dalla Cina..
E oltretutto probabilmente la quota mettiamo sia del 20/30% chi glielo fa fare di pagare quei 300 milioni??


----------



## krull (17 Novembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Per me la risposta è sempre la solita:
> Non possono uscire grosse cifre dalla Cina..quindi Haixia non può far uscire 300 milioni per saldare il debito con Elliott anche perché abbiamo visto che casino c'è stato col closing per fare uscire soldi dalla Cina..
> E oltretutto probabilmente la quota mettiamo sia del 20/30% chi glielo fa fare di pagare quei 300 milioni??



É ci smenano così i soldi immessi? Perché se passiamo ad Elliott loro perdono tutto. Mi sembra logica. I soldi non sono nelle quote ma a titolo di prestito. Altrimenti se fossero soci rimarrebbero comproprietari insieme ad Elliott. E così non é. Mi sembra davvero ovvio


----------



## goleador 70 (17 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> É ci smenano così i soldi immessi? Perché se passiamo ad Elliott loro perdono tutto. Mi sembra logica. I soldi non sono nelle quote ma a titolo di prestito. Altrimenti se fossero soci rimarrebbero comproprietari insieme ad Elliott. E così non é. Mi sembra davvero ovvio


Comunque sia il rifinanziamento non è in discussione tranquillo e non è certo colpa del fondo Haixia se CCB non ha messo la sua quota per non andare contro e temere ripercussioni del governo cinese..ormai Haixia i soldi li aveva messi..quelli della prima caparra


----------



## krull (17 Novembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Comunque sia il rifinanziamento non è in discussione tranquillo e non è certo colpa del fondo Haixia se CCB non ha messo la sua quota per non andare contro e temere ripercussioni del governo cinese..ormai Haixia i soldi li aveva messi..quelli della prima caparra


Si ma è istess. Trasli da un fondo all' altro ma rimane il problema. E comunque non è certo, firme non ce ne sono. Sono in due diligence


----------



## Garrincha (17 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Una delle domande "storiche" che circolano e che sono state poste durante l' #askFassone é proprio come abbia fatto Li a conoscere Fassone, come é successo e perché. Nessuna risposta. Durante la chat se né saltato fuori con un "Han Li é un grande appassionato di calcio" Han Li. Un signor nessuno. Uno che non ha fatto nemmeno un apparizione sul palco della presentazione di Milan China nonostante figuri a livello di organigramma come il primo responsabile di quel progetto. Uno che non rilascia mezza dichiarazione mai (ma Y. Li è pure peggio). E la storiella che "i cinesi non sono mediatici" é ridicola. In soldoni la discussione del prestito con Elliott sia parte Milan che parte Li viene fatta da Fassone. Idem per il rifinanziamento. Mi chiedo, perché? Perchè Fassone deve occuparsi di un prestito al suo Presidente? Te lo vedi Galliani che discute di un prestito per Berlusconi? Come si sono conosciuti e dove?



Esatto, é come dicevo nel commento precedente, va a finire che il Milan è di Fassone che ha allestito una cordata di imprenditori orientali di cui è a capo


----------

